# St John's Church Ruins in Boughton



## Infraredd (Jul 16, 2013)

Been here 3 times now
Another of old England's most haunted...........
First time was at night mid December. Cold & spooky but a no show on the ethereal manifestations.
The main ghost is supposed to be a beautiful woman who beguiles you with promises of marital bliss & if you succumb, you pop your clogs one month later......alas no show
Then there is the contrite convict apologising all the time....also a no show
and then there is the crying child/children......
Went back the next day 'cause the pictures didn't work very well. I used a proper infra red filter over the lens.
Focus it first, then screw the filter on, then take a 3 minute exposure. They were better but I still wasn't happy.
So when I got the little Canon Infra red camera I went back again & re shot it all
Much Better!
So in order of my fumblings

Nite shots




boughton 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Day shots with I/R filter over lens




broughton 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr

This is the actual colour they came out




broughton 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

And now the proper images




broughton 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr




broughton 16 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Finally the well/ spring.




broughton 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157633632691982/
Artwork based on on of the photos http://www.epilogue.net/art/44479-fairy-eve

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 16, 2013)

That's truly epic great report many thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 17, 2013)

Been there myself and would like to visit again when I can. Never seen the spring but I do like your take on the place but as for ghosts, please who makes these things up, mind you there was a highway man caught and hung from the area.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Really interesting photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 7, 2013)

As an extra if you go past the Church to the next road - Spectacle Lane. This is on the Boughton road at the cross road. It's occupied by a descendant of the Jeyes family 




Holly Lodge by Infraredd, on Flickr

and if you go up Spectacle Lane you'll see this




Spectacle 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Spectacle 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Spectacle 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

It's called, funnily enough, The Spectacle!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2013)

That is Awesome


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, isn't it just!


----------

